# Off to the clinic



## rabler (May 27, 2021)

I spent last Sunday morning in the ER with what is likely a long term side effect of radiation treatment.  The ER doc of course completely discounted that even though the oncologist had warned me of the possibility.  Since I'm a complex patient, I'm off to the Mayo clinic next week in Rochester Mn, which is where I had the radiation treatment done.  This means driving 9 hours on Monday, in labor day traffic.  Grrr!  Fortunately we were able to arrange horse care so my wife can accompany me.


----------



## fixit (May 27, 2021)

PRAYERS SENT, I understand


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 27, 2021)

I wish nothing but the best for you, Randal.
you'll be in good hands soon


----------



## westerner (May 27, 2021)

I like your attitude. It will serve you well


----------



## projectnut (May 28, 2021)

rabler said:


> I spent last Sunday morning in the ER with what is likely a long term side effect of radiation treatment.  The ER doc of course completely discounted that even though the oncologist had warned me of the possibility.  Since I'm a complex patient, *I'm off to the Mayo clinic next week in Rochester Mn*, which is where I had the radiation treatment done.  This means driving 9 hours on Monday, in labor day traffic.  Grrr!  Fortunately we were able to arrange horse care so my wife can accompany me.


Been there many times over the last couple decades getting new parts and repairs.  They are the best.  If anyone can do the job for you they are the ones.  In my old age I'm not wearing out gracefully.  Later in the year I'll be going back again for shoulder and back repairs.  They are about the only ones in the fix um up business I trust.  All the locals give us old farts every excuse in the book as to why you should accept broken and non working parts as "just part of old age"

I hate the fact that things are wearing out and get broken from time to time.  On the other hand I'm grateful that Mayo Clinic exists so that we can extend our time on earth being grumpy old men.  Best of luck.  I know from experience they will treat you well and do anything possible to get you through the situation.


----------



## NC Rick (May 28, 2021)

I wish you the very best.  A good friend has been through the gambit we were pretty sure we lost him 10 years ago.  Yea, he is having some issues caused by treatment but he is with us, doing a lot and enjoying life and hobbies and it looks like that will still be the case for many years to come.  He, like you is a very optimistic and pragmatic person.  He is an inspiration for me.  You are in good hands up there.


----------



## rabler (Jun 4, 2021)

Good news/bad news.  Everything so far has come back good.  But the one scope procedure they want to run to check for bladder cancer wasn’t successful so they need to do it as a surgical procedure under anesthesia next week.  Pretty unlikely as for anything to be positive since other tests are negative, but due diligence makes sense.


----------



## extropic (Jun 4, 2021)

I'll keep a good thought for you to get an 'All Clear'.

All the best.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 4, 2021)

Good luck!


----------



## rabler (Jun 4, 2021)

I’m just eager to get back to my shop!


----------



## brino (Jun 4, 2021)

We're thinking of you and cheering for you Randal.

Brian


----------



## rabler (Jun 8, 2021)

Visiting my father, who is in his 80’s.  Beautiful view from the front porch.  Procedure tomorrow, can’t wait to get back to my shop!!


----------



## rabler (Jun 11, 2021)

All clear, catheter out.  Headed home Sunday.  Overdue for time in the shop!!


----------



## rabler (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks for the well wishes and ‘likes’ from everyone


----------

